# Samyang 85mm 1.4 with chip, focus issues. How to?



## Cristiano (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought this lens with the chip installed and I'm having big problem focusing.
Most of the time taking a photo with the AF confirm delivers me out of focus images, this is really frustrating and I was wondering if there is a way to disable the AF from the menu to really focus just with the lens or a if you have a definitive solution for taking photos with this gorgeous lens. 

I really don't want to sell it but if I can find a trick or solution I will have to.

Thank you


----------



## Djaaf (Oct 2, 2014)

First thing to know is : What kind of chip is installed on the lens ? 
I installed a chip on my Samyang 14/2.8 and the focus confirm was completely out of whack from the start. 
But since it was a "programmable" chip (Dandelion v5, or something like that), I could make adjustements to the focus confirm in the chip. (For the dandelion, the manual can be found here : http://peleng8.com/pic/lens_adapter_programming_en_main.pdf)

This gave a bit better results, but not quite up to the focus confirm of my Voigtlander 20. 
But since the chip is recognized by the 6D, you can also add a bit of AFMA to smooth things over. 

So... it took me a bit over an hour, but between the chip adjustments and the AFMA, the focus confirm is now totally reliable when i'm under f/8 (at f/8 and over, the AF module of the 6D gets bonky...) 

Hope that helps. 

Djaaf


----------



## lintoni (Oct 2, 2014)

Have you considered using an Eg-S focusing screen?


----------



## Cristiano (Oct 3, 2014)

Djaaf said:


> First thing to know is : What kind of chip is installed on the lens ?
> I installed a chip on my Samyang 14/2.8 and the focus confirm was completely out of whack from the start.
> But since it was a "programmable" chip (Dandelion v5, or something like that), I could make adjustements to the focus confirm in the chip. (For the dandelion, the manual can be found here : http://peleng8.com/pic/lens_adapter_programming_en_main.pdf)
> 
> ...



Hi Djaaf, after you wrote about the programmable chip I start my research on the internet and I found several manuals and I find myself having hard time understanding the procedure. I spent almost 4-5 hours reading and try and I also found a video on youtube but still didn't get it. I'm quite sure the chip is the Dandelion 2007 version, I've seen many photos on google. I bought this lens second hand that's why I don't know about the chip.
Do you think you can help me?



lintoni said:


> Have you considered using an Eg-S focusing screen?



Hi lintoni, I've considered that option but I did my research online and it's seems like you still have trouble focusing even with the Eg-S focusing screen.


----------



## Djaaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure how much i can do through PM or the forum, but i'm willing to try.  

There are quite a few different models of chip out there, so you'll need to be sure to get the right instructions. 
For mine, entering programming mode was acrobatic (Set manual mode, 13sec exposure, get AF confirm, unlock the lens mount while shutter button still half-pressed, lock again, get AF again and press the shutter... So much fun to be had... ). I had to try a bunch of times before getting it right. 

Send me the instruction sheet you're trying to use and we'll see if you missed something. (The english used on these instruction sheets is somewhat creative with the language and if you're a native speaker it may be harder on you than on people like me. We're used to bad english in France, that's the one most of us speak.  )

Once in programming mode, you'll have to follow the instruction sheet exactly, as there's no way to know what you're doing or if you're doing it right. (yep, that's much fun too...). Word of caution : If you manage to enter programming mode, do not set the AF front/back focus near its maximum value. You need AF Confirm to enter programming mode and getting AF confirm with the focus offset near its maximum is close to impossible. (yep, that's speaking from experience...) 


Just remember though : if you don't make it with the chip currently installed on your lens, you may just pull the chip (it should only be glued on the mount, so not very hard to get out) and get a new one with its instruction manual.  That may cost you something like 15$ and spare you quite a few hours of frustration.  

Djaaf.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2014)

After reading up on the operation of the various chips, it became obvious to me that I'd have to want one very badly to jump thru the hoops, and even then, AF might not be very accurate without a lot of additional fooling around. My eyesight is not good enough to get critical focusing thru a viewfinder, and I've found that a split prism is not that accurate either.

Using 10X magnification on the rear lcd works every time, and I suspect that focus peaking from magic lantern is also very good.

Samyang lenses vary in quality from lens to lens from Coke bottle sharpness to very good, so someone might just have dumped one of the bad ones.


----------



## Djaaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, it takes a bit of time to get it right, yeah... 
But i'm quite happy with mine on the Sammy 14. It does need to be tweaked from the chip AND from the AFMA, though, so I wouldn't advise it for xxxD series or the 60D owners... 

And concerning Samyang quality... well, mine is sharp, even wide open and with very low coma and other aberrations, which was the point, having bought it for milky way nightscapes and northern lights.  
That said I had to open the lens twice already due to a faulty aperture ring, but it's an operation that takes 3 minutes... 

Djaaf.


----------



## dinsy (Oct 6, 2014)

I have the Samyang 85mm, and I added a chip about 18 months ago when I only had a 60D body with no mcro adjust. I found that there was too much margin for error with the focus confirm, so I've settled on using a technique with the live view screen and zoom in function as some one else has mentioned: compose your shot, navigate the little focus rectangle to your focus point, zoom in, focus manually, and take your shot. It gives great sharp results after a bit of practice. Of course camera shake when zoomed in can be a problem for hand held shots.

Now that I also have a 5D III, I might fiddle with the chip programming and micro adjust and see what I come up with as per suggestions here. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2014)

Djaaf said:


> And concerning Samyang quality... well, mine is sharp, even wide open and with very low coma and other aberrations, which was the point, having bought it for milky way nightscapes and northern lights.
> That said I had to open the lens twice already due to a faulty aperture ring, but it's an operation that takes 3 minutes...
> 
> Djaaf.


 
And mine was pure garbage. It even had a note in the instructions that it was optimized for APS-C cameras, and would have unspecified issues with FF.

A Coke Bottle would have been almost as good. Others have noted the quality issues as well, some get good ones, some don't. Hopefully, they will iron out those issues, but I won't buy one after that 14mm mess.


----------



## sama (Oct 6, 2014)

I experienced the same problem when I recently purchased some EMF AF confirmation chips and put them on some Nikon to EOS adapters. Before doing the AF adjustment programming onto the chips, the focus was way off. I have 3 chips for Nikkor HC 50 2.0, 50 1.4 and 105 2.5 each. 

AFMA on the 5D3 to the extreme won't help to solve the problem. After programming according to the instruction below, the focus confirmation became useable. (don't expect it to be very accurate when you are using it on your lens wide open especially a F1.4 lens) I set the value to 25 initially and made some adjustment afterwards.


BTW, you may have a chip already installed on the lens but is it really a programmable one (?) or has the previous owner/seller programmed it properly (?). 

Herewith is a link to the instructions : http://emfphoto.com/forum/index.php?topic=3.0


----------



## sama (Oct 6, 2014)

BTW, if you want to disable the AF confirmation function, it is easy. Just tape over the chip with a small piece of 3M Scotch tape and you are done.

No contact, no AF confirmation function.


----------



## Cristiano (Oct 6, 2014)

Djaaf said:


> I could make adjustements to the focus confirm in the chip. (For the dandelion, the manual can be found here : http://peleng8.com/pic/lens_adapter_programming_en_main.pdf)
> 
> Djaaf



Finally after hundreds of attempts I could enter into the programming mode and calibrate the Samyang / Rokinon 85mm 1.4 for my Canon 6D. 
It's been pretty confusing and frustrating but I'm a fighter and I'm happy I've got it right. 

Thank you Djaaf for the link!


----------



## Djaaf (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy to have been of help.  

Have fun with your 85 ! 

Djaaf.


----------

